# ISIMPLE IPOD only see AUX



## DianaLA3 (Jan 25, 2011)

My PGHHD1 ISimple Gateway for Honda is not showing IPOD option. It cycles thru but shows XM and then AUX 1. No IPOD.
What can I do?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hard boot the system by reseting


----------



## DianaLA3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks! Your help was appreciated! It's working now!!


----------

